# Diy twisp juice



## Winston (14/5/17)

As some twisp users might know,only twisp juice are safe for the vega and other devices due to the 50vg/50pg mix they have however its costly,now other brands offer 70vg/30pg mixes that are 2 thick for the twisp if lets say you dilute it with bp grade pg is this safe?and if so is the type in the pic correct?


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/5/17)

That looks like the right stuff.
Where did you buy that, from a pharmacy?


----------



## Alex (14/5/17)

You could try here. https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/propylene-glycol-pg/


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/5/17)

also, what juice do you use in your twisp? 
if you are using the "pure" range, I read somewhere, I think on twisp's website that those are 100% VG.
so I think you should be fine vaping 70/30 juice. Almost all my friends who twisp, vape diy 70/30 juice on a wide variety of twisps, even the Aero which I believe uses the same coils as the Vega.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Winston (14/5/17)

Yes i got it at a pharmacy,its bp so as another user said its pharma grade pg


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/5/17)

Winston said:


> Yes i got it at a pharmacy,its bp so as another user said its pharma grade pg


then I cant see why it wont work. give it a go and let us know.

Oops.... didn't mean to rhyme, I promise, it'l only happen this one time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Winston (16/5/17)

Ok so i have been vaping on my diy mix for 2 days and really cant complain!i bought wicked wicks 6mg strawmellow and mixed 7/10 parts,and then added 3/10 parts propylene glycol as in the pic above and about 1/10 parts twisp cubano 18mg just to get the extra nic,vapes real easy even at 15w,has a nice th,and a good sweet taste.and the fact that i can now produce about 40ml juice for 100bucks that doesnt destroy a twisp coil

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lukeness (21/5/17)

Just use e-sense


----------



## Togvape (31/5/17)

I have a Areo X 
Found their nicotine % too strong and Juice expensive. 
Mix my own now 50/50 VG/PG 4% Nicotine 8 % Flavour (6%Tobacco & 2% Chocolate Cherry) experimenting at the moment might change Flavor ratio . Enjoying my Vape and the spare bucks in my wallet.


----------



## StompieZA (1/6/17)

50vg/50pg is what twisp juices are made of, I make juice for a chick at work for her twisp and 50/50 works perfect.


----------



## Faraaz (17/6/17)

the 70/30 seems to work just fine on a twisp aero x coils, just don't chain vape


----------



## Faraaz (17/6/17)

the aero and vega use different coils

the vega uses the cubis coils


----------

